# Will Shimano Release BB30 Cranks for 2015?



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I've heard rumors that Shimano will be releasing BB30 cranks later this year. Has anyone seen any info on the internet to support this? I'm planning to upgrade to 6800 but would prefer to install a BB30 crank in my BB30 frame.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

I doubt it. This is from their 2014 dealer catalogue:


> Bigger Diameter Axle Tends To Weaken With Bending/Torsion
> Why choose the 24mm axle and bearings for the HOLLOWTECH II crankset? The diameter of the Bottom Bracket axle and bearings was of primary importance for the development because the Bottom Bracket axle area is tied to such key elements as stiffness, strength, weight and rotating performance


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

This is really myopic of Shimano. They have lost a lot in sales because of this.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Hardly. BB30 is a crappy standard. Ever wondered why Shimano and Campy never embraced it?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Shimano Japan has a habit of not telling us much over here. I keep a close tab on the Shimano company forums but I've never heard of them considering BB30. I personally really like the current system they have, I hope we keep it for a while.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Hardly. BB30 is a crappy standard. Ever wondered why Shimano and Campy never embraced it?


Yes I do wonder why. Thats why i said it's myopic. 
Crappy or not its a standard. Not that I consider it to be "crappy" but whatever. 
Good for FSA and others though since they are picking up the money Shimano is leaving on the table.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

darwinosx said:


> Yes I do wonder why. Thats why i said it's myopic.
> Crappy or not its a standard. Not that I consider it to be "crappy" but whatever.
> Good for FSA and others though since they are picking up the money Shimano is leaving on the table.


Shimano is a business with a responsibility to investors. If there was money to be made there without tarnishing their name, they would do it.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Shimano is a business with a responsibility to investors. If there was money to be made there without tarnishing their name, they would do it.


Ah so all those other brand cranks and bottom brackets that were sold instead of Shimano cranks and bottom brackets were not a loss then....


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

darwinosx said:


> Ah so all those other brand cranks and bottom brackets that were sold instead of Shimano cranks and bottom brackets were not a loss then....


Evidently not.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Shimano can't keep stock as it is, trust me, they don't care about losing sales to BB30.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

I think it's somewhat simpler than not feeling like bb30 is a good standard (though on the point, I think bb386 is probably the right mix of everything). No doubt they probably do think their 24mm axel is right, but at the same time hollowtech II will work on any of the slew of BB standards with the right adaptors. So instead of, say, FSA making the same crank in a 24mm, 30mm, and bb386 spindle version they have just one SKU per length and gearing.

I wouldn't doubt that is a factor (though maybe small) in their new BCD pattern.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

That pretty much every issue we see in our workshops are BB30 related confirms SHimano's resistance to BB30 is well placed. BB30 is counter to their design philosophy in Hollowtech II - wider placed bearings either as BSA/ITA or BB86 are their way.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

ultimobici said:


> That pretty much every issue we see in our workshops are BB30 related confirms SHimano's resistance to BB30 is well placed.


It ends up inconveniencing Shimano customers though. Shimano doesn't have any say regarding what BB standard frame manufacturer's decide to use. It's getting harder and harder to find mid-to-high end frames that natively support Hallowtech II cranks. And frankly, running an adapter in a BB30 bottom bracket is no better at resolving the creaking issues than properly installed BB30 bearings w/ a BB30 crank.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Properly installed BB30 bearings? Like Cannondale's? LMFAO. Having worked for a large Cannondale dealer I can attest to properly installed bearings creaking like a MF!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Even Cannondale is moving on from BB30.

If anyone wants to use Shimano in a BB30 frame they use an adapter. If they use FSA or some other brand, it is probably not because Shimano does not make a BB30 crank.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

You guys are missing the point. Shimano isn't the one who gets to decide what bottom bracket standard the frame manufacturers use. The industry is moving on from threaded bottom brackets. Shimano's response has been to keep cranking out one-size-fits-all cranks that (increasingly) require an adapter to work. You can't buy a (complete) Specialized carbon fiber road bike with a Shimano crank this year. I can guarantee you that this is costing Shimano crank sales at the OEM level. If you don't believe me, compare this to the Specialized catalog from 2012 or 2013 where Shimano cranks were not an uncommon sight.

BB30 creak is not a problem if you use enough Loctite 609 and install the bearings per the manufacturer's recommendations. And even if creak was an issue Shimano's opinion on BB30 is totally irrelevant since they aren't the ones building frames.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> You guys are missing the point. Shimano isn't the one who gets to decide what bottom bracket standard the frame manufacturers use. The industry is moving on from threaded bottom brackets. Shimano's response has been to keep cranking out one-size-fits-all cranks that (increasingly) require an adapter to work. You can't buy a (complete) Specialized carbon fiber road bike with a Shimano crank this year. I can guarantee you that this is costing Shimano crank sales at the OEM level. If you don't believe me, compare this to the Specialized catalog from 2012 or 2013 where Shimano cranks were not an uncommon sight.
> 
> BB30 creak is not a problem if you use enough Loctite 609 and install the bearings per the manufacturer's recommendations. And even if creak was an issue Shimano's opinion on BB30 is totally irrelevant since they aren't the ones building frames.


Spec is a prime example of a firm trying to create their own proprietary crankset/BB by calling it an OSBB and making it needing their adapters.

If that's what you want then buy it.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Spec is a prime example of a firm trying to create their own proprietary crankset/BB by calling it an OSBB and making it needing their adapters.


Except that you don't need any adapters to run a BB30 crank in a Specialized OSBB frame. However, you do need to run an adapter to run a Shimano crank in a OSBB frame. Honestly, why should Specialized (or any manufacturer) incur all of the costs associated with building two different frames, with different BB standards, just because Shimano doesn't want to support BB30? It's not like BB30 is a niche in carbon fiber road frames at this point.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

I think you should send your resume to Shimano. You clearly know their business better than they do.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Spec is a prime example of a firm trying to create their own proprietary crankset/BB by calling it an OSBB and making it needing their adapters.
> 
> If that's what you want then buy it.


Don't you mean Cannondale? They are the ones behind the whole BB30 system


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

tednugent said:


> Don't you mean Cannondale? They are the ones behind the whole BB30 system


Aware of that.

Just saying that Spec's "OSBB" nomenclature looks like an attempt to make the BB look proprietary, when it's just BB30.

It would be interesting to see a table showing the major manufacturers and their BB offerings. We'd have

Cervelo with "BB right"
TREK with their version of BB86
Cannondale with BB30, PF30 and BB30A
Specialized with "OSBB" having two meanings

etc

And who is still doing threaded. I'm thinking

LOOK
Colnago

after that I don't know off the top


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Complete guide to bottom brackets - BikeRadar


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Aware of that.Just saying that Spec's "OSBB" nomenclature looks like an attempt to make the BB look proprietary, when it's just BB30.


It's marketing and nothing more. The whole industry is full of annoying marketing terminology. I'd rather have the same hardware marketed under a different name than have two dozen different bottom bracket standards each with their own unique hardware requirements. AFAIK, all of the bottom brackets that support 30mm spindles are interchangeable when it comes to the cranks (i.e., they all work with BB30 road cranks.) So it's not as big of a deal as many here are making it out to be. Shimano could make one BB30 crank knowing full well that it would work in all of these different BB standards.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Campy's done it.

Ahead of Shimano again 

Also Rotor and FSA

BB386 that is. Although they don't all call it that.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> Ah so all those other brand cranks and bottom brackets that were sold instead of Shimano cranks and bottom brackets were not a loss then....


OEs have been selling inferior non-shimano cranks long since before BB30 came into the picture. That's a cost-cutting measure OEs will always take when spec'ing some of their bikes.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Back in the day, yes I'm an old timer, bottom brackets and headsets with ball bearings worked but were a pain to service and adjust. IMHO the bike companies came up with these new setups just to shorten the time it takes to build up a bike. Faster builds = more bikes = more money. Never mine that there is no "standard" anymore and finding replacement parts can be a nightmare.The marketing people had to put their spin on it to get everyone on board. Our BB666 is stiffer + lighter means you are as fast as the devil. Some bb's work well and others don't but Shimano's system is simple and easy to understand and work on so it gets my vote!:aureola:


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

nhluhr said:


> OEs have been selling inferior non-shimano cranks long since before BB30 came into the picture. That's a cost-cutting measure OEs will always take when spec'ing some of their bikes.


On the flip side, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to advertise your BB30 frame as lighter, stiffer, stronger in the bottom bracket and then stuff an adapter in the frame to use a 24mm Shimano crank. It means the bike is no longer lighter, stiffer and stronger in the bottom bracket / crank. At best it's just as stiff as an OEM Hallotech II setup and it probably now weighs more with the adapter. And good adapters (that don't creak) aren't particularly cheap so it adds additional cost at the OEM level to include Shimano cranks on their BB30 bikes.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> On the flip side, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to advertise your BB30 frame as lighter, stiffer, stronger in the bottom bracket and then stuff an adapter in the frame to use a 24mm Shimano crank. It means the bike is no longer lighter, stiffer and stronger in the bottom bracket / crank. At best it's just as stiff as an OEM Hallotech II setup and it probably now weighs more with the adapter.


The frame doesn't get weaker or less stiff because you use an adapter.

The device I'm using with my *Hollowtech* II crank in my BB30 frame is basically indistinguishable in terms of function from any other pressfit bearing.

Parlee Cycles - PARLEE News & Events - Press-Fit 30 to Shimano adapters now*shipping!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I just ordered one of these Praxis Works adapters ($105 w/ tax & shipping thank you very much...) I don't recommend those cup style adapters since they tend to walk out of the frame. I went through two sets of basic Wheels Mfg adapters (pic below) in 5k miles that started creaking. The adapters don't make the system less stiff but you aren't running a larger 30mm crank spindle with Shimano so it flexes more. Not that it's a big deal, I'm just saying frame/bike manufacturers want to be able advertise the benefits of BB30 some of which you lose by running a Hallowtech II crank.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> I just ordered one of these Praxis Works adapters ($105 w/ tax & shipping thank you very much...) I don't recommend those cup style adapters since they tend to walk out of the frame. I went through two sets of basic Wheels Mfg adapters (pic below) in 5k miles that started creaking. The adapters don't make the system less stiff but you aren't running a larger 30mm crank spindle with Shimano so it flexes more. Not that it's a big deal, I'm just saying frame/bike manufacturers want to be able advertise the benefits of BB30 some of which you lose by running a Hallowtech II crank.


0 issues in 10,000 miles. I think they are fine. You may be confused - the Parlee-style adapters are not anything like the plastic Wheels Mfg adapter rings.

Also, what's up with you continually saying "hallowtech" ? Wtf is hallowtech? do you mean Hollowtech, as in the Shimano trademark?

And I'll take a 24mm steel spindle over a 30mm aluminum spindle anyday if that means I get to have Shimano shift quality.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Whatever it's called it's one of the dumber marketing terms I've seen in the bike industry. I'd personally rather run a BB30 crank in a BB30 frame but I do like the shifting of Shimano cranks. It's getting harder and harder to buy a mid-to-high end carbon fiber road bike with a threaded bottom bracket so it would be nice if Shimano would go where most of the bike industry is headed.

Oh, and I've heard PF30 with the delrin sleeves is less susceptible to noise but those cup style adapters are not a good solution with BB30 IME.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

Dunbar said:


> Oh, and I've heard PF30 with the delrin sleeves is less susceptible to noise but those cup style adapters are not a good solution with BB30 IME.


That point is harder to objectively support. BB30 has tighter tolerances than PF30 meaning minor variation has greater effect and increases manufacturing cost. The circlip bearing stop is also weaker than a cup onto a lip. Basically, think of PF like ZS or EC style headsets: well known, been working since basically forever, and fairly forgiving. BB30 on the other hand is more like IS headsets which are more prone to creaking and installation errors. Not that it's a bad system, per se, but the other options have none of the same drawbacks and virtually all of the bonuses. I've been running a pressfit angular contact BB with metal cups, and it's been trouble free the entire life of the bike.


----------

